# I tried to emulate Kaini Industries (BOC) with Lush101...was I close?



## Erick - BVA (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi guys, 
I thought I'd provide this for free (presets for Lush101). 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fmid7726212qd9c/Lush101KainiIndustries.zip?dl=0

Here's a video if you want to see my demonstration/description


----------



## ghobii (Nov 4, 2017)

I've listened to a little BoC, but not familiar with this song, and so can't speak to how similar your sound is. But it sounds great. Thanks!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 4, 2017)

I think your pretty close Erick. Perhaps just a bit more wobble or analog tape flutter & dirt if you have U-he Satin, FF Saturn, or similar and touch of sub oscillator.

Here is the original for reference and hardware tutorial.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 4, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I think your pretty close Erick. Perhaps just a bit more wobble or analog tape flutter & dirt if you have U-he Satin, FF Saturn, or similar and touch of sub oscillator.
> 
> Here is the original for reference and hardware tutorial.




To my ears I am a little closer than that second video on your post (well, obviously not the first). 
There's something about the tone that sounds off to me. Thanks for the suggestions. I will definitely try them. I have a few plugins that can stand in for the ones you mentioned.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 4, 2017)

Right on. Here is a free one you might find useful.
http://www.sinevibes.com/drift/



Sibelius19 said:


> To my ears I am a little closer than that second video on your post (well, obviously not the first).
> There's something about the tone that sounds off to me. Thanks for the suggestions. I will definitely try them. I have a few plugins that can stand in for the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 4, 2017)

ghobii said:


> I've listened to a little BoC, but not familiar with this song, and so can't speak to how similar your sound is. But it sounds great. Thanks!



Thanks! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 4, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Right on. Here is a free one you might find useful.
> http://www.sinevibes.com/drift/



Thanks for the link!


----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 5, 2017)

Sounds really close, nice job! I think a little panning and some more reverb and you'd be super close to the original sound.

I love the BOC sound but it's so hard to nail down the mixture of their harmony and sound design...


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 5, 2017)

Dan Drebing said:


> Sounds really close, nice job! I think a little panning and some more reverb and you'd be super close to the original sound.
> 
> I love the BOC sound but it's so hard to nail down the mixture of their harmony and sound design...



Thanks! Appreciate it a lot!
Yeah, being an auto-didactic in sound design, I find that the only way for me to get anywhere is to just experiment and use my ear. I have no idea what some of the knobs do, but I just fiddle with them anyway 
I've started the "Syntorial" course, but I've only gotten through a few lessons so far. Really want to be able to learn more so that I can be able to more quickly recognize what's going on so that I know how to get a sound I want.


----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 6, 2017)

Syntorial is good, experimentation and patience is the way to go


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 6, 2017)

Basic knowledge is good. Much of what I know I learned on a old Yamaha CS01 synth many years ago. Most of my best sound design now come from experimentation, careful use of my ears, imagination, and happy accidents.



Dan Drebing said:


> Syntorial is good, experimentation and patience is the way to go


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

Im a huge fan of BOC and your lush preset made my jaw drop. I have Lush myself, so thank you very much for the preset. Very much appreciated =)

was just waiting for those african drums and flutes to come in =)


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Basic knowledge is good. Much of what I know I learned on a old Yamaha CS01 synth many years ago. Most of my best sound design now come from experimentation, careful use of my ears, imagination, and happy accidents.



I loved that CS01 bass. Fond memories =)


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 8, 2018)

Krisemm said:


> Im a huge fan of BOC and your lush preset made my jaw drop. I have Lush myself, so thank you very much for the preset. Very much appreciated =)
> 
> was just waiting for those african drums and flutes to come in =)



Why thank you so much! Really appreciate it. Glad you like the preset  Are there other parts of BOC songs where you'd like me to try some presets for?


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> Why thank you so much! Really appreciate it. Glad you like the preset  Are there other parts of BOC songs where you'd like me to try some presets for?



heheh the bass from ROYGBIV would be awesome. If you can do the kaini industries sound, you'd breeze that bass for sure =)

There are some interesting sounds on tomorrows harvest but I never usually look at track names so I'll have to go have a flick thru em to get the name


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

also, you may like these as I'm also really intrigued by BOCs processes and production sound. I love that vintage warm nostalgic sound and I've been trying different things with dirt, saturation, drift, tape etc...






I don't tend to stick to any particular sub-genre and make a wide swathe of experimental electronica ( I just avoid cheesy genres like rave, trance etc...)


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 9, 2018)

Krisemm said:


> also, you may like these as I'm also really intrigued by BOCs processes and production sound. I love that vintage warm nostalgic sound and I've been trying different things with dirt, saturation, drift, tape etc...
> 
> I don't tend to stick to any particular sub-genre and make a wide swathe of experimental electronica ( I just avoid cheesy genres like rave, trance etc...)



Cool stuff!


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 9, 2018)

Krisemm said:


> heheh the bass from ROYGBIV would be awesome. If you can do the kaini industries sound, you'd breeze that bass for sure =)
> 
> There are some interesting sounds on tomorrows harvest but I never usually look at track names so I'll have to go have a flick thru em to get the name



I'll check it out when I have the chance. Always up for a challenge.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 9, 2018)

Sampleism have three Kontakt sets of BoC inspired instrument which sound great and really nail the atmosphere. and they're all less than $10 each
https://www.sampleism.com/audiowarpc/product/audiowarpbocsvolume1/

And here's a fun resource listing loads of samples they've used...
http://bocpages.org/wiki/List_of_samples_used_by_Boards_of_Canada


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 9, 2018)

babylonwaves said:


> Sampleism have three Kontakt sets of BoC inspired instrument which sound great and really nail the atmosphere. and they're all less than $10 each
> https://www.sampleism.com/audiowarpc/product/audiowarpbocsvolume1/
> 
> And here's a fun resource listing loads of samples they've used...
> http://bocpages.org/wiki/List_of_samples_used_by_Boards_of_Canada



I own those also. They were definitely inspiration for my work with Headphase, but I also tried to get as close to the source as possible -inspiration from BOC themselves. But no doubt, Audiowarp did a fine job.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jan 9, 2018)

[QUOTE="
And here's a fun resource listing loads of samples they've used...
http://bocpages.org/wiki/List_of_samples_used_by_Boards_of_Canada[/QUOTE]

And thanks for the recourse!


----------

